# Synthesist Build



## Chronologist (Mar 1, 2012)

So, I am now looking to join a 5th level pathfinder campaign and I have decided to play a Synthesist. What I'm looking to make is a build that satisfies a few criteria (as given by the DM).

1) The Eidolon is to be as simple as possible, granting only stat bonuses, natural armor bonuses, and defensive buffs like energy resistance. Exoteric evolutions must be gained temporarily through spells.
2) The Summoner can't have any attribute below 10 or any attribute above 16 before racial adjustments.
3) The Eidolon must be a Biped and wield a manufactured weapon.
4) Starting gold is 10,500, and feats/equipment are limited to the core rulebook and the advanced player's guide.

While pretty restrictive, I understand the DM is trying to make my character more in line with the power level of a Barbarian or Paladin, so I've built my character following those guidelines. In addition, I prefer quick and brutal combat so I'm not going to give the Eidolon any natural attacks.


Page Caeldfwitch, Female Half-Elf Summoner (Synthesist) 5

Str 10
Dex 10
Con 19 (+2 racial +1 from level 4)
Int 14
Wis 10
Cha 16

HP: 51 Summoner, 30 Eidolon (temporary hit points)
AC: 14 Summoner, 23 Eidolon
Fort: +7 for both
Ref: +3 Summoner, +8 Eidolon (Evasion)
Will: +6 Summoner, +

Class Features: Summon Monster 3 6/day, Fused Eidolon, Fused Link, Shielded Meld

Spells Per Day: 6/3
Spells Known: 
0 (6): Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Message, Read Magic
1 (4): Enlarge Person, Rejuvenate Eidolon Lesser, Mage Armor, Summon Minor Monster (instant weasels are pretty awesome).
2 (3): Barkskin, Evolution Surge Lesser, Haste

Feats: Ancestral Arms for Elven Curve Blade, Toughness, Extra Evolution, Improved Initiative
Traits: Elven Reflexes, Scholar from the Great Beyond
Skills: Fly +8, Knowledge (the planes) +10, Linguistics +10, Use Magic Device +11

Equipment: Cloak of Resistance +1, 2 wands of Cure Light Wounds, 2 wands of Rejuvenate Eidolon Lesser, +1 Mithral elven curve blade, Mithral chain shirt, 1,200 gp.

Gear: Adventurer's outfit, backpack, trail rations, adventurer's kit, several books, journal, pen and ink.


Eidolon: The Page of Swords (Biped)
Str 21, Dex 16, Con 15, +8 natural armor, 30 foot land speed, darkvision, evasion, share spells.
Evolution Points: 10
Evolutions: +2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, +4 natural armor, Flight 30 feet at good manueverability


The build focuses on having a large reserve of hit points in order to keep the Eidolon active, boosting armor class as high as possible while still being able to hit opponents and deal decent damage. The rest of the part is a Witch, a Bard, and a Sorcerer, so the Summoner mostly tanks while they use crowd control and are of effect damage.

If the summoner doesn't have time to set up an Eidolon, the summoned monsters do a good job protecting the party, and her decent armor class and excellent hit points give her some survivability.

So, what do you think? Any recommendation for changes I should make?


----------



## Fooly_Cooly (Mar 1, 2012)

So is it supposed to be an all caster party or did you all decide characters on your own? Because honestly I think you would be better off with a regular barb or fighter. Also is their any specific reason you pick the curve blade?


----------



## Chronologist (Mar 2, 2012)

The party is all other casters incidentally. I didn't make it to the first session, and all the players made their character independently. Fun fact: they nearly died several times due to having no tank.

I know that a barbarian or fighter might be "purer" as a warrior, but they're not very versatile. I like being able to cast some spells, and have summon monsters as a backup in case I can't afford to spend HP to retain my Eidolon.

I chose the elven curve blade because it's a cool weapon. I know a greatsword does slightly more damage, but it makes more sense to me that a half-elf would be trained in the ways of an elven weapon. It's called ancestral weapon for a reason.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 2, 2012)

What exactly is "esoteric"?  Additional limbs?  Size increase?

I'm sure Skilled evolution is fine, so you may want to soon get Skilled for perception and possibly Use Magic Device.  In PF, racial bonuses stack, so your +2 perception for half-elf will still benefit you.

I would switch Cha and Con, including the level up point.  I would consider doing Int 12-13 and raising Wis to 12.  I also don't like dex at 10, you could still face a night attack and not have the eidolon.  But I suppose it's a fairly insignificant threat.

Spells: I think Barkskin is better as a spell to take later, unless nothing else at 2 jumped out to you.  Not sure how useful summon minor monster will be at 5th, nevermind a few levels from then.  If you can reliably purchase those wands, you might want to drop lesser rejuv. eidolon.  I'd rely on a wand for enlarge person unless the DM decides that share spells only counts for spells you actually cast.

EDIT: You might want to put the eidolon's 4th HD ability score increase into Con to even it out, rather than Str.


----------



## Chronologist (Mar 2, 2012)

That's good advice StreamOfTheSky

For esoteric, I think stuff like energy immunity to all energy types, or ridiculous flight speeds is what he meant. I hope he doesn't have an issue with my current flight speed at any rate. If he does, I'll invest the evolution points into Skilled like you recommend.

While a higher charisma is usually better for a summoner, I think that 16 is enough so I can cast all the spell levels and have a couple of summon monster uses in reserve. Plus, I'll invest in a charisma-boosting item at higher level.

I kind of need every point of Constitution I can afford, though. As a tank with low Fort saves, every little bit makes it less likely a Save or Suck will affect me, and the hit points are vital to keeping my Eidolon active. I'd go down to 16 Con if the party had a reliable healer, but our Cleric player ended up playing a Sorcerer.

For spells, I chose Barkskin so I wouldn't have to rely on other party members for buffing, the same with Enlarge Person. I find it's better to not have to rely on items for your vital buffs, instead getting ones that supplement your abilities but aren't necessary.

What would you recommend I replace Summon Minor Monster with? Most of the level 1 summoner spells are pretty lackluster, it's only around level 3 that they get interesting.

The Strength increase is because I want the Eidolon to have the maximum strength possible, rather than constitution. Because I can sacrifice my own hit points to fuel the Eidolon, I don't see much point investing heavily into Con. In addition, the Eidolon has less hit dice than my Summoner, so constitution increases are more potent for her. Besides, with the Large evolution at 8th level, the +4 con bonus from that will tide me over for quite a while.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm a big fan of grease.


----------



## tylermalan (Mar 2, 2012)

Gross.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the high CON, and I am suggesting you keep it.  But, there is a slight misconception that I need to clean up.  When unfused, you would use the half-elf's CON score to calculate her hitpoints.  When fused, you use the eidolon's CON score to compute the hitpoints for the half-elf and the temporary hitpoints for the eidolon.  So, at fifth level, when you lose the eidolon suit for some reason, the half-elf is getting an instant boost in HP.  I am suggesting you keep it as it is, because once you start going large at eighth level, you will not be suffering a large disparity in CON scores, and therefore not fall dead or unconscious from a condition similar to barbarian's "rage death".   With half-elf CON of 19 and eidolon CON of 15:
Half elf = 51  = 8+4+5+4+5+(5*4)+5Toughness
Fused half-elf = 41 real = 8+4+5+4+5+(5*2)+5Toughness, eidolon = 30 temp = 5+6+5+6+(4*2)

When the large CON bonus kicks in of +4 CON, it means the fused and unfused HPs of the half-elf are the same, so you are safe.  And SOTS is right, the fourth HD eidolon stat bump should go into CON.  That is because the eidolon's CON drives both hit point pools while you are fused. Making that switch gains you another 5 real and 5 temp HP.  The CON of the eidolon also drives the Fort save while fused.

As to other ideas: Buy two or three scrolls of Summon Eidolon.  Sleep with one "under your pillow." It turns night surprise attacks into a one standard action issue.

I would put the Summon Minor Monsters as a spell you get a couple of scrolls of.  Replace that with Shield.  It gives you +4 AC, and if you are being repeatedly peppered with magic missile, you then have a defense.  Or a second choice would be Expeditious Retreat.  Changing your speed from 30' to 60' on land gives you far more battlefield control.  The Expeditious Retreat will not affect your fly speed.

AC: 29 =  10 + 2 NA base + 4 NA lvl + 4 NA evo + 3 DEX +2 Shielded Meld(shield) + 4 Mage Armor
or if you add Barkskin and Shield, you are up to 33.  More than enough to annoy the GM because you are untouchable.  The Shield spell overlaps, but at an additional +2 and negating magic missiles (and force missiles), it is still worth it.

If you think you going too far overkill with the high AC,(hint you are) swap Barkskin for Invisibility.  Pay the extra 2 evolution points to get the wingless flight.  Now, you can fly invisibly and quietly to make your surprise attack.   Wingless flight also means your flight capability is not revealed while the opponent is still at long archery range.  If you are wandering the forest with wings, you are *the* automatic primary target for everything that has a ranged weapon.  It is worth it to sacrifice a stat increase evolution for the wingless flight.

The majority of your spells are self buffs.  Never go past 16 with your CHA.  I would even say take 5 build points out of CHA and put them in WIS so you are 14 and 14.  By 13th level, I think you will be able to buy a +2 headband.  Will saves are very important.  If someone dominates you, the tank, the party faces a TPK possibility.

Weapon: I prefer the Lucerne Hammer and Cestus.  1) Reach, 2) with enlarge, 3d6 base damage + extended reach.  Fighting enlarged with the lucerne hammer, you strike anything at 15-20'. You wear a cestus to hit anything in the 5-10' range.  Going this route, you swap out one of your feats and take Combat Reflexes for more AoOs.  Later in your career, when you combine it with Vital Strike, it is just fun to roll 6d6 as the weapon damage before bonuses.


----------

